# Stefan´s Teich - Hilfe



## SW1967 (1. März 2020)

Hallo guten Morgen,

vor einigen Wochen habe ich mich  kurzfristig entscheiden, meinen Garten durch einen Teich zu verschönern  und habe hier schon sehr viele Informationen gefunden - sehr tolles Forum!

Ich würde gerne immer mal wieder Bilder hier einstellen, um von den größten Fehlern bewahrt zu bleiben.

Im Teich sollen Fische rein, aber keine Kois.
Als Fläche habe ich ca. 400 x 300 cm zur Verfügung, an der tiefsten Stelle will ich auf 110 cm gehen.

Erst wollte ich für den Rand ein Teichband nehmen, habe mich aber jetzt entschieden das ich Pflastersteine einbetoniere. Ich denke das es haltbarer ist und vom den Kosten macht es keinen großen Unterschied?

Hier ein Foto vor dem Start

  

Ich grabe alleine und muss die Erde mit der Schubkarre / Anhänger wegbringen 
Super das in meinem Wohnort einen Bauherren gefunden habe dem ich das Material bringen kann,
so habe ich keine Probleme mit Öffnungszeiten von Annahmestellen und kostet nichts.

Stand nach dem ersten Wochenende (4 Anhängerladungen & ca. 2,8 t)

  

Stand nach dem 2. Wochenende (5 Anhängerladungen & ca. 3,5 t)

  

Aktuell tue ich mich echt schwer bei der Einteilung der Bereiche, ob das was ich mir da denke nachehr auch harmonisch wirkt.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich gerne an der Terrasse direkt meine Tiefenwasserzone haben (bin mal gespannt ob ich der erste bin der dort reinfallt 

Ich habe hier mal meine Planung aufgezeichnet, da ich es von einer Leiter aufgenommen habe sind die Proportionen etwas anders wie in der aktuellen Ansicht, deshalb habe ich mal die Maße dazu geschrieben. Die Bilder oben sind normal aufgenommen.

  

Ich würde mich sehr über Meinung und auch gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen.

Danke schon mal
Stefan


----------



## Haggard (1. März 2020)

Die 70cm Zone weglassen und dementsprechend die 110cm Zone vergrößern. Die Fische werden es Dir danken.


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> Die 70cm Zone weglassen und dementsprechend die 110cm Zone vergrößern. Die Fische werden es Dir danken.


Danke @Haggard so seh ich das auch.
Die 10 - 20 cm würde ich hinten an der  Hecke bis zum Steg weiter ziehen.


----------



## SW1967 (1. März 2020)

Okay, ich hab es befürchtet 
Bei mir beginnt bei ungefähr 60 cm eine Lehmschicht, die ist schon ziemlich übel.
Aber bei 80 cm kommt irgendwas das ist wie Beton, selbst mit der Spitzhacke geht kaum noch was weg.
Und dann hatte ich gestern noch ein Bereich, der wurde vermutlich während der Bauzeit als Schuttloch verwendet.

Egal, ich werde den Bereich vergrößern und tiefer ausheben.

Von der Aufteilung hast du so gemeint?

 

Ist das mit den Pflastersteinen am Rand in Ordnung oder gibt es ein besseres System?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Alfii147 (1. März 2020)

Hallo,

definitiv würde ich den Bereich mit 70 cm weg fallen lassen, wie oben schon angesprochen.
Jeder weitere Zentimeter ist nicht schlecht, vll. sind ja sogar 125 cm möglich - wer weiß ..

Dann würde ich persönlich, den 15-20 cm Bereich, wo vorne geplant ist, auch nach hinten zum 15-20 cm Randbereich schieben. Dort dann kleinen Pflanzendschungel anlegen, oder was auch immer geplant ist und den 50er Bereich nach vorne zum tieferen ziehen..

Wobei ich den 15-20er Bereich, auch definitiv auf 20 cm Ausschachten würde, damit hinterher, auch wirklich 10 cm übrig bleiben. Teich wird ja nie Oberkante gefüllt - vll. werden Körbe benutzt, diese sind dann unter Wasser - Sommer eventuell Verdunstung blabla ..

Edit: 

Was man nun noch machen könnte, wäre, auch den 50er Bereich weg zulassen, aber dies ist lediglich meine Idee. Wenn nun der flachere Bereich, wie oben schon geschrieben nach hinten gezogen wird, würde ich einfach bei beenden des flachen Bereichs, abfallen lassen auf 30 - 40 - 60 - Schräglage zum tiefen Bereich hin. Hoffe das kommt so an, was gemeint ist


----------



## Ascanius (1. März 2020)

Mahlzeit,

der Thread fängt ja so an wie es bei mir auch mal war. Aus einem kleinen Tümpel wird ein tiefes Loch  Also die tiefe Ebene würde ich so tief ausschachten wie deine Arme dich bringen. Ich muss sagen, dass gibt nachher bei reinschauen ein ganz anderes Bild als so eine flache Wanne. Ich würde (so lang es die Arme bei deinem Boden zulassen  ) den 70er Bereich weg lassen und komplett in die tiefe gehen. Gerne 150cm tief sofern möglich. Dein Plateau mit den 50cm gern tiefer bis auf 80cm. 

Das mit den Pflastersteinen als Randbegrenzung habe ich gemacht (nur aus kostengründen, das ich Teichrandband für viel zu teuer erachtet habe und die Pflastersteine noch zu hauf rumliegen hatte) und konnte bisher keine Probleme damit feststellen.


----------



## samorai (1. März 2020)

Hallo Stefan!
Um die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen muss du wissen was die Hintergründe dazu sind.
Viele Teich Bewohner sind Wechselwarm und lieben es sich in der Sonne aufzuwärmen. 
Demnach gehört die Flachzone dahin wo der Planet als erstes auf den Teich trifft. 

Steile Seiten Wände verdrecken nicht so leicht. 
Schrägen werden im Teich gefährlich, falls man sie betreten muss. 
Die Tiefe ist okay, eventuell vergrößern(wurde schon gesagt).

Diese sehr harte Schicht könnte eine " Mergelschicht" sein.
Versuch es mal mit dem Bohrhammer. 

Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## SW1967 (1. März 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was man nun noch machen könnte, wäre, auch den 50er Bereich weg zulassen, aber dies ist lediglich meine Idee. Wenn nun der flachere Bereich, wie oben schon geschrieben nach hinten gezogen wird, würde ich einfach bei beenden des flachen Bereichs, abfallen lassen auf 30 - 40 - 60 - Schräglage zum tiefen Bereich hin. Hoffe das kommt so an, was gemeint ist



Ich denke das ich es verstanden habe, ist natürlich auch eine gute Idee.
Dadurch denke ich, wäre ich bei der Bepflanzung später auch viel
flexibler da die viele Pflanzen in mehrere Bereiche passen.



Ascanius schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Das mit den Pflastersteinen als Randbegrenzung habe ich gemacht (nur aus kostengründen, das ich Teichrandband für viel zu teuer erachtet habe und die Pflastersteine noch zu hauf rumliegen hatte) und konnte bisher keine Probleme damit feststellen.



Pflastersteine habe ich keine mehr über, ob es mich soviel billiger kommt glaube ich nicht mal.
Da aber zum Teil Natursteinplatten bis an den Teich kommen kann ich das gut integrieren, da die Vorderseite auf den Steinen aufliegen kann.



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan!
> 
> Steile Seiten Wände verdrecken nicht so leicht.
> Schrägen werden im Teich gefährlich, falls man sie betreten muss.


Ich habe gedacht das ich von der hinteren Seite genug Abstufungen einbaue, das es auch als Ausstieg dienen kann.
Wie viel Höhenunterschied sollte maximal sein, wenn es auch für Tiere, die eventuell in den Teich fallen helfen soll?

*Mensch, so viele gute und hilfreiche Infos von euch bekommen - vielen, vielen Dank*

Stefan


----------



## samorai (1. März 2020)

Dabei hilft auch die Flachzone oder ein Stück Kunstrasen ohne Noppen. 
Ein Stück Rundholz als Deko am Rand geht genauso gut.


----------



## SW1967 (8. März 2020)

Guten Morgen,

hier mal ein aktuellen Stand von meinem Teich.

Ich habe die letzten Wochen jede freie Minute gegraben und bin auch den Ratschlägen gefolgt und habe die tiefe Zone auf 130 cm gegraben.

 

Ganz fertig bin ich ja noch nicht, hier noch was ich eventuell geplant habe.


 
schwarze Linie
=> eventuell eine nieder Sumpfzone 5-10 cm, die nur bei einem höheren Wasserstand geflutet wird oder bringt das nichts und ich gehe auch 40 cm?

gelbe Linie
=> soll ich meine 70 cm Zone noch vergrößern, wenn ja wie weit würdet ihr noch hintergehen? Eventuell dann auch noch die tiefe Zone vergrößern?

blaue Linie
=> bis zum Sandstreifen soll der Teich gehen, entweder auf die 40 cm oder 70 cm gehen - was würdet ihr machen?

Ich habe geplant eine Sandschicht von 2 cm einzubringen aber meine Seitenwände sind ja relativ steil da wird wohl nichts halten, muss da was anderes hin?
Eigentlich wollte ich das NauraGart Teichvlies V900 nehmen, wenn ich aber an der Seite kein Sand habe soll ich dann eher NauraGart Teichvlies V1400 nehme da ich schon ziemlich steinige Erde habe?
Ich hab auf einer Seite gelesen das es sinnvoller ist den Sand über das Teichvlies zu bringen, da es unterhalb die Wurzelbildung in diesem Bereich eher verstärkt?


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## jolantha (8. März 2020)

SW1967 schrieb:


> gelbe Linie
> => *soll ich meine 70 cm Zone noch vergrößern,* wenn ja wie weit würdet ihr noch hintergehen? Eventuell dann auch noch die tiefe Zone vergrößern?




Hi, ich würde auf jeden Fall dieses 130 cm Loch vergrößern . Deine Fische gehen im Winter runter, an die tiefste Stelle, weil dort das Wasser noch am wärmsten
ist. Da brauchen sie dann natürlich auch Platz.



Haggard schrieb:


> Die 70cm Zone weglassen und dementsprechend die 110cm Zone vergrößern. Die Fische werden es Dir danken.





Alfii147 schrieb:


> definitiv würde ich den Bereich mit 70 cm weg fallen lassen, wie oben schon angesprochen.



Deine Fische haben nämlich auch noch die Angewohnheit sich zu vermehren, und dann tritt bei Deiner zu kleinen tiefsten Stelle der Stapeleffekt ein, 
und das geht schlecht bei lebenen Fischen.


----------



## SW1967 (8. März 2020)

Hallo,
dann hätte ich aber ja keine Flachwasserzone mehr, also ein Bereich mit 130 cm und dann gleich die 40 cm die am Ende ja wahrscheinlich mehr gegen 30 cm geht und dann eher eine Sumpfzone wäre.
Das würde mich auch bei der Pflanzenauswahl einschränken, weil es doch viele gibt die im Bereich um 50 - 70 cm wachsen?

Oder bringe ich jetzt was durcheinander?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Alfii147 (8. März 2020)

Die meisten Wasserpflanzen wachsen eher zum Rand hin, die wenigsten bei 50-70 cm Wassertiefe.. 
Seerose & Unterwasserpflanzen - Ja! Den Rest müssen die Gartenteichler beantworten. 

Bedenke auch, das es schwierig wird deine Folie zu verlegen, bei den kleinen tiefen Löchern.
Das dürfte eine reine Falten-Party werden in dem kleinen 130 cm Loch.


----------



## SW1967 (9. März 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Die meisten Wasserpflanzen wachsen eher zum Rand hin, die wenigsten bei 50-70 cm Wassertiefe..
> Seerose & Unterwasserpflanzen


Gut, dann vergrößere ich vorne und an den Seiten den 130 cm Bereich noch um ca. 1 Meter und schräge es leicht ab damit sich die Folie besser legen lässt.
So einen großen Teich hatte ich gar nicht geplant 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jolantha (9. März 2020)

SW1967 schrieb:


> So einen großen Teich hatte ich gar nicht geplant


Hatte wohl keiner von uns , es haben wohl mehrere Leute ihren Teich schon etliche Male umgebaut und vergrößert . 
Wir helfen Dir nur dabei, sofort ( erstmal )zufrieden zu sein 
Die Planung hört sich schon gut an .


----------



## Alfii147 (9. März 2020)

Servus Stefan,

klare nervt die Arbeit, hat Sie mich auch..
Hat mich dermaßen angekotzt der Bau, das glaubst du gar nicht! 
ABER auch das vergeht .. 

Schau das du deine Folie vernünftig verlegt bekommst & du Falten vermeidest.
Ansonsten nochmal leicht an der Erde nach arbeiten & Falten verkleben.
Eventuell findest du ja auch einen Folienverleger in deiner Nähe, der dir diese sauber verlegt.
Kostet gar nicht soviel, wie manche immer meinen - sieht hinterher aber immer besser aus.


----------



## SW1967 (11. März 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wir helfen Dir nur dabei, sofort ( erstmal )zufrieden zu sein



Ich weiß und bin auch sehr Dankbar für die Unterstützung 



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Servus Stefan,
> 
> Schau das du deine Folie vernünftig verlegt bekommst & du Falten vermeidest.
> Ansonsten nochmal leicht an der Erde nach arbeiten & Falten verkleben.



Dadurch das ich gerade dran das tiefe Loch zu vergrößern und abzuschrägen, hoffe ich das es dann einfacher wird.


Wie habt ihr es bei eurem Teich hingebracht, das an den Schrägen der Sand bleibt?
Feucht machen und noch ein wenig Erde dazu mischen, und dann das Schutzflies drüber machen - wird das was?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jolantha (13. März 2020)

SW1967 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr es bei eurem Teich hingebracht, das an den Schrägen der Sand bleibt?


Bei mir hat es gereicht, daß Erdreich feucht zu halten, da rutschte dann nichts ab .


----------



## troll20 (13. März 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es gereicht, daß Erdreich feucht zu halten, da rutschte dann nichts ab


Tja und bei mir hat es gereicht die Sonne mit 35° im Schatten ein paar Stunden auf die Baugrube auszurichten und der Lehm - Ton - Boden war hart wie Beton. Dann Vlies und Folie rein und Wasser Marsch. 
Okay ging leider nicht ganz so schnell aber war ja auch sehr sehr warm in der prallen Sonne.


----------



## SW1967 (8. Apr. 2020)

Guten Morgen,

ich wollte euch mal den Fortschritt von meinem Teich zeigen, wie findet ihr es?

Hier habe ich die ersten Wände modelliert, verwendet habe ich jetzt ein Sand-Lehm Gemisch.

 

Sandschicht kommt rein, hinten links ist Pumpe / Filter

 

Vlies V900

 

Oh Gott, und ich dreh schon durch wenn ich ein Geschenk einpacken muss

 

Für die Unterstützung an dieser Stelle bin ich sehr Dankbar

 

Das ist fast der aktuelle Stand

 

Die kleinen Falten sind fast alle weg, die größeren möchte ich gerne verkleben.
Ich wollte es erst machen nachdem das Wasser drin ist, um Spannungen auf der Folie zu vermeiden und werde es mit Innotec versuchen. Die größte Herausforderung wird das fixieren unter Wasser bis es abgebunden hat.

Danach werde ich im Randbereich die Platten verlegen, aber da mein Urlaub rum ist kann ich jeden Tag nur noch ein paar Stunden vor der Arbeit bauen.
Aber gleich wird´s hell dann geht es los 

Grüße Stefan


----------



## PeBo (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Stefan, 
dein Teich ist wirklich sehr schön geworden. Wenn das erst mal bewachsen ist und Leben in den Teich eingezogen ist wirst du bei gutem Wetter fast nur noch auf deiner Terrasse am Teich sitzen (geht jedenfalls mir (uns) so).
Besonders schön ist, dass der Teich und besonders auch die Tiefenzone direkt an der Terrasse liegt.
Ich empfehle dir noch eine Beleuchtung direkt unter der Terrasse in Richtung Teich zu montieren. Das gibt dann an Sommerabenden noch mal einen richtigen Wow Effekt.
Halte uns weiterhin mit Bildern auf dem laufenden, und ich wünsche dir viel Freude mit deinem Teich!

Gruß Peter


----------



## SW1967 (9. Apr. 2020)

Danke, ja selbst jetzt wo noch nix fertig und Baustelle ist, empfinde ich es als ein Traum auf der Terrasse zu sitzen.
Heute morgen habe ich angefangen die Platten außen rum zu verlegen, die nächsten Tage werde ich an der Elektrik basteln.

Das mit der Beleuchtung hatte ich vor, weil ich im Garten sowieso schon die Palmen beleuchte.
Ich war mir nur noch nicht sicher wo und in welche Richtung aber deine Idee ist Super, so mache ich es.

Mein Durchlauffilter ist relativ laut, weil er halt direkt an der Terasse ist.
Eigentlich wollte ich ihn nur mit Pflanzen verstecken, werde aber wohl was außen rum bauen müssen.

Bilder kommen bald neue.

Gruß und schöne Ostern
Stefan


----------



## Ida17 (28. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Stefan,
ein tolles Teichprojekt, die Form und die Zonengestaltung sehen sehr gelungen aus. Da wird sich eine Vielzahl an unterschiedlichen Pflanzen setzen lassen 
Welche Fische sind denn überhaupt geplant? Bin gar nicht neugierig 
Viel Spaß beim Entspannen!


----------



## SW1967 (28. Apr. 2020)

Hi,
Fische sind heute Morgen eingezogen und fühlen sich, so mein Eindruck, bisher auch sehr wohl.
Auf jeden Fall sind sie sehr aktiv und haben sich auch schon ihr bevorzugten Bereich gesucht und gefunden.

 

Leider habe ich gerade sehr grünes Wasser, obwohl es die ersten paar Wochen sehr gut ausgesehen hat.
Vor ca. 1 1/2 Wochen hatten wir ein paar Tage sehr starken Wind, in dieser Zeit hatte es sehr viel Grünzeug in den Teich geweht.
Leider hatte ich da noch keinen Kescher und habe es nicht sauber gemacht, dadurch ist alles auf den Boden gesunken 
Zusätzlich habe ich in diesem Zeitraum auch noch Pflanzen eingesetzt, wodurch natürlich auch noch zusätzlich Nährstoffe in den Teich gekommen sind.

Ich habe mir jetzt noch einen Teichsauger bestellt und will versuchen das ganze Zeug vom Boden wieder rauszuholen, bisher hat  sich nichts an dem Zustand geändert.
Oder was soll ich am besten machen außer Abwarten, Geduld ist nicht gerade meine Stärke 

  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## SW1967 (6. Mai 2020)

Guten Abend,
ich bräuchte mal den Rat, was ich jetzt machen soll 
Die Farbe von meinem Wasser ändert sich seit ca. 2 Wochen nicht, also wird nicht schlechter oder besser.

Ich habe mir gedacht das meine Wasserwerte nicht passen, und habe mir deshalb heute einen Wassertest geholt.

Nitrit NO2    => 0
Nitrat NO3   => 0 
Gesamthärte GH => 8
Karbonathärte KH => 9
pH => 7,2
Chlor CL => 0,8

So wie ich sehe sind doch alle Werte absolut im Normbereich.

Meine Pumpe / Durchlauffilter ist von der Dimension auch absolut ausreichend, Filterstartbakterien habe ich auch rein.
Das Teichvolumen sind ca. 9000 Liter.

Was kann ich jetzt machen, vermutlich nur ein Teil des Wassers raus  wenn ja wieviel?

Ich verstehe nicht das der Filter das Wasser nicht klar bekommt, unabhängig was die Ursache war / ist.

Danke schon mal
Stefan


----------



## Ascanius (6. Mai 2020)

Nabend,

wie sieht dein Filter denn aus bzw. wie ist der aufgebaut?

Je nach Filter werden die feinen Partikel im Wasser raus gefiltert oder halt nicht. Durch Fisch Besatz und Strömung durch die Filterung werden Schwebstoffe aufgewirbelt und diese trüben das Wasser ein. Das hat dann auch nichts mit den Wasserwerten zu tun.

Ohne UV Lampe können auch Schwebealgen denTeich trüben.  

Gruß, Mark


----------



## SW1967 (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe eine
Oase AquaMax Eco Premium 4000 (außen)
und 
Oase BioSmart UVC 16000 Durchlauffilter..

Schläuche sind 1 1/2 Zoll, die Höhe Einlauf am Bodengrund <> Auslauf sind ca. 1,5 Meter.

Was kann ich dann gegen die Schwebstoffe machen?

Stefan


----------



## PeBo (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo Stefan, 
dein Teich ist ja recht neu angelegt. Da ist es völlig normal, dass sich nach kurzer Zeit eine Trübung einstellt (Neuteichsyndrom). Deine Biologie muss sich erst noch entwickeln. Kontraproduktiv ist, dass dort jetzt schon Fische eingezogen sind — besser
 wäre gewesen, du hättest damit noch gewartet bis sich die Pflanzen ausgebreitet haben.
Dazu kommt, dass dein Filter für diese Teichgröße mit Fischbestand einfach zu klein ist. Ich hatte diesen Filter auch einmal und meine mich erinnern zu können, dass die UVC Lampe nur 11Watt hatte. 
Auf jeden Fall rate ich dir den Filter dauerhaft laufen zu lassen und auch die UVC zur Zeit 24/7 anzulassen. Und dann brauchst du erstmal Geduld. Ab Sommer schafft das auch der kleine Filter.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ascanius (6. Mai 2020)

Nabend, 

Kann Peter nur zustimmen, kommt Zeit kommt Rat und ein Teich ist nichts was schnell schnell funktioniert. 

Ja die Uvc hat 11W, habe mir den Filter gerade mal raus gesucht. Der ganze Filter ist relativ klein für den Teich aber ich würde das erst mal weiter beobachten. Sollte es dann immer noch nicht besser werden kannst du dir immer noch was einfallen lassen. 

Weiter die Wasserwerte zu kontrollieren ist aber sicher nicht verkehrt, damit deinen Fischen im neuen Teich nichts passiert. Die  Biologie muss sich erst aufbauen und ich persönlich zweifele auch stark den Nutzen von Starter Bakterien an. Gib dem ganzen Zeit. 

Und die Trübung eines naturnah angelegten Teich kann man auch nicht mit einem über Trommel- oder Papierfilter gefilterten Koi Teich vergleichen. 

Gruß, Mark


----------



## SW1967 (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
Filter / UVC laufen durchgehend, die Lampe hat 11 Watt.
Was ich halt nicht verstehe, das die Nitrit / Nitrat Werte Super sind - würde dann wirklich ein größeres Modell an der Wassertrübung etwas ändern?

Also soll ich besser nicht ein Teil des Wassers tauschen?

Stefan


----------



## PeBo (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo Stefan, ich nehme an, dass zur Zeit deine Trübung im Teich durch Schwebealgen hervorgerufen werden und die bekommt man am besten durch Bestrahlung mit einer UVC weg.

Ja, da gebe ich Mark @Ascanius recht, lass erst einmal alles so laufen und beobachte es diese Saison einmal.

Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen, wie du deiner Biologie etwas helfen kannst. Hole aus einem Teich der schon Jahre funktioniert etwas Wasser und auch etwas Bodenschlamm und gib dies in deinen Teich, das nennt man Animpfen. In dem Wasser und dem Schlamm befinden sich bereits die richtigen Bakterien, die sich dann nur noch vermehren müssen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo Stefan!
So schnell geht im Teich nichts.
Versuch mal mit dem Einlauf eine Kreisstroemung herzustellen. Mach die UVC erstmal aus und lass den Teich arbeiten. 
Dabei wird er noch viel grüner werden. 
Es ist ja noch gar nichts eingelaufen. 
Der Filter und der Teich müssen eigene Bakterien entwickeln. 
Die Starter Bakterien sind dabei nicht gerade hilfreich gewesen denn sie fressen, leben und sterben schnell. Das ist natürlich für die eigentlichen Teich Bakterien der blanke Tod, ohne Nahrung gibt es kaum Leben.

Du kannst deinen Teich aber mit fremd Wasser impfen, dabei solltest du dich aber vergewissern das man sich nicht etwas einschleppt.


----------



## Plätscher (6. Mai 2020)

Moin Stefan,
deine Wasserwerte sind OK weil die überschüssigen Nährstoffe in den Algen gebunden sind und das ist auch gut so.
Die höheren Pflanzen sind in einem neu angelegten Teich noch rar gesät und deshalb übernehmen eben die Algen ihre Aufgabe. Wenn du jetzt einen Wasserwechsel durchführst, wirfst du deinen Teich wieder zurück.
Ich sage dir jetzt etwas das du nicht höhren willst. GEDULD. Das ist das Mantra eines Teichbesitzers.
Übrigens bis ein Teich eingespielt ist dauert es mindestens 1 Jahr. Bei meinem Teich z. B. waren im 1.Jahr die Schwebealgen dominant und im 2. Jahr dominierten die Fadenalgen. Im Sommer des 3. Jahres gingen die Fadenalgen zurück und der Teich blieb seitdem schön klar mit kräftigen Bewuchs von höheren Pflanzen.

Also keep cool mach die ein Getränk deiner Wahl auf und genieße deinen Teich.

Edith sagt mir gerade ich war zu langsam


----------



## Ida17 (7. Mai 2020)

Moin Stefan,

wenn ich das eine Bild richtig verstanden habe, bist Du auch im Besitz von Teichmuscheln.
Die Tiere brauchen "schmockig" aussehendes Wasser, um überleben zu können. Schließlich filtern die __ Muscheln das Wasser nach Nahrung und das geht in kristallklaren Wasser nicht. Ich denke, Dir wurde dazu geraten da Du Bitterlinge eingesetzt hast? Zwangsläufig brauchen Bitterlinge keine Muscheln, ist aber ein bisschen so, als würde man Hühner ohne Hahn halten. Es geht, sogar gut, aber ein kleines Stück Natürlichkeit fehlt sicherlich. 
Muscheln zu halten ist nicht ganz einfach, aber da können sich die Muschelexperten noch zu melden. 
Ansonsten, abwarten und Käffchen trinken. Es sieht doch richtig schick aus


----------



## SW1967 (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe das irgendwo gelesen, das Bitterlinge für ihre Eier die __ Muscheln brauchen, deswegen habe ich die genommen.

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tipps.
Leider sehe ich im Augenblick nicht mal ob die Fische noch leben, da ich nicht mal 10 cm in die Tiefe schauen kann.
Ich kenne hier in der Gegend auch niemand der einen Teich hat damit ich eventuell etwas Grund oder Wasser bekommen kann.
Falls jemand mitliest der in der Nähe von 74388 Talheim wohnt 

Etwas enttäusch bin ich von Oase, die geben folgende Werte für den Filter an
Geeig. für Teiche bis max. (m³) 16,0
Geeig. für Teiche mit Fischbesatz (m³) 8,0
Geeig. für Teiche mit Koi (m³) 4,0​Aber ich habe mir jetzt im Internet die Empfehlungen für UV angeschaut und gesehen, das eigentlich pro m³ 2-3 Watt das Minimum sein sollte.
Und wenn ich so ein Komplettsystem kaufe gehe ich erst mal davon aus das der Hersteller das für den Mittelwert schon richtig dimensioniert, das wären hier dann zwischen 16 und 24 Watt.
Eigentlich war der Teich auch nicht so groß geplant (wurde auf Empfehlungen hier im Forum immer größer  ) , Filter / Pumpe hatte ich schon davor gekauft.

Vielleicht ist auch mit ein Problem das meine Pumpe eine zu hohe Förderleistung bringt und dadurch das Wasser zu schnell durch den UV Filter rauscht.
Die Pumpe hat eine max. Förderleistung: 4000 l/h, geht noch was weg wegen dem Höhenunterschied.
Diese ist aber elektronisch regelbar, eventuell würde ich mal versuchen nur mit der halben Fördermenge zu fahren damit das Wasser länger im UV Teil bleibt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo Stefan,

na ja, was soll man sagen ...
Oase ist jedenfalls nicht dran schuld und zweitens benötigt man auch wenigstens etwas Geduld. 

Der Filter ist auch schon laut Werbeaussage von Oase mindestens eine Nummer zu klein, wenn Dein Teich 9 m³ Fassungsvermögen besitzt.
Könnte aber noch funktionieren, wenn da diese Minipumpe nicht wäre ...

Die Pumpe ist jedenfalls definitiv zu klein.
Bei einem Meter Förderhöhe bringt diese nur noch ca 3400 l/h. (Zur Info: Die Förderhöhe wird ab Teichniveau berechnet)
Somit dauert eine Umwälzung Deines Teiches ca. 3 Stunden ...

Minimum wäre eine 6000er, persönlich würde ich eine 8000er wählen.
Du wirst sehen, dass der Filter dann 'besser funktioniert' und evtl. ausreichend groß ist.


Oder halt warten und die Zeit spielen lassen, vielleicht pegelt sich der Teich auch ohne Technikänderung noch ein ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## SW1967 (7. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> na ja, was soll man sagen ...
> Oase ist jedenfalls nicht dran schuld und zweitens benötigt man auch wenigstens etwas Geduld.
> ...




Es geht hier nicht um Schuld, aber die UV Lampe ist anscheinend halt für den Filter mit 11 Watt deutlich zu klein.
Ob der Filter mit einer 6000 oder 8000er Pumpe besser wäre bin ich nicht sicher, da zu mindestens die 8000er gar nicht mit dem Filter eingesetzt werden darf und eine 6000er im Grenzbereich ist.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo Stefan,



SW1967 schrieb:


> aber die UV Lampe ist anscheinend halt für den Filter mit 11 Watt deutlich zu klein.


Na ja, weil der Filter für Deinen Teich zu klein ist. 

Und keine Angst, eine 6000er bewegt sich im Normalfall nicht im Grenzbereich, gar nicht.
Man muss die Verluste durch Förderhöhe und die Reibungsverluste im Schlauch in die ungefähre Berechnung einbeziehen.

Zur 8000er hatte ich dazu geschrieben, dass "ich persönlich" diese nehmen würde.
Im Optimalfall hat diese bei einem Meter Förderhöhe eine Leistung von 6300 l/h - das wäre der Grenzbereich. Der Filter kommt aber auch mit dieser Menge zurecht, wenn der Auslauf ohne große Biegungen und Knicke verlegt wurde.

Im Normalfall sollte Dein Teich mit diesem Filter und einer erhöhten Umwälzleistung sauberer werden.

Außerdem musst Du meine Ratschläge nicht befolgen.
Du fragst und ich antworte aus meiner Sicht und mit meinen Erfahrungen.
Was Du daraus machst, das ist Dir überlassen. 


Ansonsten bliebe die Frage:
Welche Förderhöhe muss die Pumpe an Deinem Teich effektiv überwinden?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## PeBo (7. Mai 2020)

SW1967 schrieb:


> Geduld ist nicht gerade meine Stärke



Da solltest du an dir arbeiten, leider laufen alle Prozesse am Teich sehr langsam ab. Warte erst mal einige Wochen ab und beobachte das Ganze. Ansonsten kann man nächstes Jahr die Technik immer noch aufrüsten. Dein Filter ist einer der meistverkauften, man kann diesen auch später gebraucht noch gut verkaufen!
Übrigens wirkt die UVC besser je langsamer das Wasser daran entlang fließt. Das würde wieder für die kleinere Pumpe sprechen.
Wenn man keine Koi besitzt braucht man ja auch nicht 1 x die Stunde umwälzen.

Also einfach die Füße still halten und 


Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Oder halt warten und die Zeit spielen lassen, vielleicht pegelt sich der Teich auch ohne Technikänderung noch ein ...





PeBo schrieb:


> Also einfach die Füße still halten und




Gruß Carsten

PS:


PeBo schrieb:


> Übrigens wirkt die UVC besser je langsamer das Wasser daran entlang fließt.


Nützt halt nicht viel, wenn das Zeugs im Teich zu schnell nachwächst. 
... und kein Vorfilter in der Anlage ist.

Deswegen halt der Tipp den Durchfluss zu erhöhen, wenn Ergebnisse sofort sichtbar sein sollen ...
Ansonsten halt abwarten und genießen:
 oder


----------



## SW1967 (7. Mai 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Da solltest du an dir arbeiten, leider laufen alle Prozesse am Teich sehr langsam ab. Warte erst mal einige Wochen ab und beobachte das Ganze.
> Gruß Peter



Guter Rat, wenn Frau & Kinder dauernd Fragen wann endlich der Teich schön klar ist und dann noch die Verwandtschaft kommt und sagt "sieht aber ziemlich dreckig aus" 

@DbSam
da habe ich wohl falsch gerechnet
- Einlauf ist am Grund ca.135 cm unter Oberkante Teichband
- Pumpe 30 cm unter Wasserspiegel
- Filter EInlauf 10 cm unter Wasserspiegel
- Filter Auslauf, ca. 25 cm über Wasserspiegel

Danke, ich lasse ihn mal ein paar Wochen laufen und schaue ob sich was ändert.
Update kommt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo Stefan,


SW1967 schrieb:


> - Einlauf ist am Grund ca.135 cm unter Oberkante Teichband
> - Pumpe 30 cm unter Wasserspiegel
> - Filter EInlauf 10 cm unter Wasserspiegel
> - Filter Auslauf, ca. 25 cm über Wasserspiegel




Der Filter hat einen Eingang und einen Ausgang ...
Wenn der Filterauslauf (also der Ausgang) ca. 25 cm über dem Wasserspiegel liegt, dann liegt der Eingang schäzungsweise laut Abbildung nochmals ca. 15 cm höher.
Die Pumpe muss also einen Höhenunterschied von einem knappen halben Meter überwinden. Dazu kommen noch die Leitungs- und Reibungsverluste.
Rein theoretisch kann man also von einem Meter ausgehen und sich damit im Pumpendiagramm orientieren. Wie weiter oben geschrieben.

Ansonsten würde ich - zumindest im Sommer - die Pumpe/den Ansaugkorb am Grund des Teiches ablegen, denn dort sammelt sich der meiste Dreck.




SW1967 schrieb:


> ich lasse ihn mal ein paar Wochen laufen und schaue ob sich was ändert.





Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (13. Mai 2020)

SW1967 schrieb:


> Guter Rat, wenn Frau & Kinder dauernd Fragen wann endlich der Teich schön klar ist und dann noch die Verwandtschaft kommt und sagt "sieht aber ziemlich dreckig aus"


Kopf hoch, den Spruch hat wahrscheinlich jeder schon mal gehört 

Das Teichsystem braucht mitunter Jahre bis es sich eingependelt hat und dann kommen x-Faktoren hinzu, warum es bei dem einen klappt und beim nächsten um die Ecke wieder nicht.
Ich schließe mich klar Peter an und würde dieses Jahr erst mal beobachten und ggf. nächstes Frühjahr aufrüsten/umändern.

Zu den __ Muscheln: wie gesagt, die brauchen was zum Filtern, ansonsten verhungern die Dir auf ganzer Linie. 
Etwas kontraproduktiv also zu einem klaren Teich. Für die Bitterlinge ist es zwar schön, aber was willst Du mit all dem __ Bitterling Nachwuchs? 
Besser wäre es die Muscheln abzugeben (bitte nicht im Fluss oder See aussetzen!) und sich an den Fischen zu erfreuen.


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2021)

Darf ich fragen was aus den __ Muscheln geworden ist.

Muscheln brauchen eigentlich ein Bodensubstrat von mindestens 10cm, da sie sich gerne einbuddeln.
Sie vertilgen eigentlich das was du mit der UV-Lampe abtötet hast.

Ich hoffe in diesem Sinn das du die Muscheln rechtzeitig aus dem Teich genommen hast und sie an einen geeigneten Teichler abgegeben hast.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## SW1967 (23. März 2021)

Die habe ich letztes Jahr an einen Bekannten abgegeben, der einen Naturteich hat.
Muss ihn mal bei Gelegenheit fragen, ob es ihnen noch gut geht.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2021)

Danke für die sehr positive Nachricht, Stefan.

Wie geht es deinem Teich jetzt ?

Denke er wird trüb wie alle Teiche im Moment sein. Erst wenn die Teichflora in Gang kommt, wird es das Teichwasser klarer.
Hast du den Filter und Pumpe gegen eine, für deinen Teich angepaßte Größe ausgetauscht ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## SW1967 (24. März 2021)

Hallo Helmut,
mein Teichwasser ist absolut klar, kann bis auf den Grund sehen.
Vor ca. 2 Wochen habe ich die Technik in Betrieb genommen, da war das Wasser nicht so schön aber nach einigen Tagen dann tatsächlich klar.

Ich hatte vermutlich letztes Jahr deutlich zu wenige Pflanzen in den Teich gesetzt, und als ich das bemerkt habe war es dann schon zu spät im Jahr.
Werde also, sobald es möglich ist, mal richtig einkaufen gehen. Deshalb habe ich auch an der Technik nichts geändert - möchte das erst mal in dieser Saison probieren.

Mit den Fischen hat es nicht so geklappt, hatte ich auch in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben.
Sie sind total verängstigt und es sind auch nicht mehr alle da, ich vermute Katze oder __ Fischreiher.

Ansonsten hat sich die Mühe mit dem Bau echt gelohnt, selbst im Winter habe ich manchmal den Liegestuhl und eine dicke Decke geholt und mich mal ne Stunde rausgesetzt.

Liebe Grüße
Stefan


----------

